# My First Double-Tail!



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I went to PJ's Pets to get degu food and came back with this guy.
My dad is NOT happy with me... :lol:

His fins aren't the best, but he's got personality! He swims jerkily but I guess that's just him. He's flaring already!

Pics don't do him justice. He's a much brighter red/blue in real life. 
No-Name- 



































...I love his dorsal fin. o.o I love DBT's! ^-^ Hehehe.... been wanting one for... EVER.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, He's amazing!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Stunning boy you have there. I really like his colors.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful! DBVT, right??


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you guys!
Yeah, sorry.... DBTVT. Well, the pointed one is a teeny bit rounded,, and the other lobe is rounded, but... o.o Can you tell I'm not awake?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

xDD Tis okay... But how are you not awake?! Over here, it's 3:55 XD

Stupid time zone differences ^_^


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I got up maybe two hours ago... and it takes me three hours to be fully awake. XD

Edit- Oh, joy.... ANOTHER parasitic fish to treat! That's the fourth one this year!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool fish!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you! ^-^

What the heck.... he has two long-ish (as far as bettas go) scratches one on his head, one on his neck. I don't think it's the water, I'm guessing (and hoping, in case it isn't a really bad illness or water quality) he just scratched himself from all his jerky swimming. o.o....

Oooh and he will be known as Damon. ^-^


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, he's gorgeous! I'll gladly take him off your hands if you don't wanna treat him!!!! XD (just kidding)

Where are you buying these beautiful fish from!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Mlehehe... XD 

Yep... a PJ's Pets (which they don't have in the States, I don't think.) 90% of my fishies are all from Petsmart. o.o


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

petsmart?

Petsmart?

PETSMART?!?!?!

@[email protected] What? How? *head isn't capable of containing the idea and explodes*

Really? Wow... I thought petsmarts only sell veiltails and crowntails.  I wanna live in Canada!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, yeah, I got Damon from a PJ's Pets (which are basically Pet Smarts only the bettas have nicer coloring). I just walked in, did a double-take, and went "OH... MY... GOSHHH."
I went to Petsmart today as well, and they had a RT. First ever. I am glad I didn't buy him. o.o I wouldn't have gotten Damon otherwise.
Annnd Big Al's has HM's, PK's, RT, and on the rare occasion DBT's.... but they are all expensive. 
If you look hard enough at Petsmart, you'll find some nice colorings, but... otherwise.... naw.

Don't want to live in Canada. IT IS TOOOOO COLD. o.o


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

... wow. 

Eh, you have a point about the freezing temperatures. Fine then. I want your fish and petstores!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope.... they're all MINE. > 
Lol you can have all the pet stores at least... except for the PJ's that sold Damon. No way Jose.
But not my fishies. ^-^


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

O_O But but but but! XD 

Ach, all the others sound awesome, I don't want that store anyways. -^-


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Betta Slave said:


> Thank you! ^-^
> 
> What the heck.... he has two long-ish (as far as bettas go) scratches one on his head, one on his neck. I don't think it's the water, I'm guessing (and hoping, in case it isn't a really bad illness or water quality) he just scratched himself from all his jerky swimming. o.o....
> 
> Oooh and he will be known as Damon. ^-^


Don't feel too bad. =] the same thing happened to me.

When I got genie I didn't realize that he was completely missing his right ventral fin and missing 3/4 of his right pectoral. =[

Your boy is GORGEOUS!!! <3


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, that's too bad :-( I hate how the pet stores treat their bettas.

Both he and I thank you. ^-^


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! hes beautiful! i love DBT!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Love his steel blue body.. Very nice boy!


----------

